# White stuff in hair even after I shampoo?



## Young-Simba (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't know what it is but some reason or another my hair hasn't been the same since summer rolled in. I go to sleep with a clean scalp and walk up with a head full of snow flakes, if I even go as far as scratching my hair that spot turns white. I don't exactly know my hair type but I'm a male and have afro-textured hair.

I went to a doc about it and was told it was neither Lice or Dandruff, he then prescribed a cortisone which hasn't helped. Is it my shampoo? I use Head and Shoulders everyday. Any help or advise?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 29, 2009)

Have you tried just putting some moisturising product in your hair ? It could simply be dryness of the scalp. And also i don't see the point of using head&amp;shoulders if you don't have any dandruff. Try using a more neutral shampoo.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Jun 29, 2009)

I have afro textured hair, but I don't have scalp problems so I don't know how much help I will be.

My first guess would be dandruff since that's the only thing that I could think of that would make your hair get flaky so fast. When you wash your hair, are you concentrating lather on the scalp or the hair? Shampoo is for the scalp but many people put it on the hair. So maybe you are using good shampoo (I've never tried Head and Shoulders) but the wrong technique.


----------



## Lucy (Jun 29, 2009)

i agree with aude, maybe you should rub some olive oil straight into your scalp?


----------



## Young-Simba (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. When I was my hair I just take a dab of it on my hands and rub all over my hair lol, and then rinse and do it again. I'll try all of the above, thanks.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 29, 2009)

Is it product build up?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 29, 2009)

it sounds like dryness of the scalp, i find using shampoos that are moisturizing and plenty of conditioner to be helpful, and if you have a night where you are going to wash your hair the next morning some sort of lotion on the scalp can be very helpfull


----------



## owen (Jul 7, 2009)

You can use egg after shampoo or can use lemon, curd it will help you.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 9, 2009)

I agree about the dry scalp. I have that problem and have to use a moisturizer on my scalp; I like Elasta's Mango Butter, it's for the hair but my scalp likes it. I also love Proclaim's Natural 7 oil, it is awesome for the hair, scalp, body, make up removal, hot oil hair treatments and it's only about 3-4 bucks.

Are your lips dry and cracked? That would give a hint as to what's going on with your scalp.

I also have issues with mild Seborrhoreic dermatitis, which is a stronger dandruff that causes thick dry patches on the scalp (it can be anywhere but for me it is the scalp) that can flake in either large flakes or tiny ones; I use both Head and Shoulders Intensive treatment and also a prescription Ketoconazole shampoo every now and then when the Head and Shoulders isn't enough (generally a severe change in humidity will cause the yeast- the cause for dandruff to act up quickly). I haven't had to use the prescription that often though, because I take pre-emptive action- I've had that shampoo for over a year.

I would suggest go the simplest route first- a basic scalp moisturizer like mango butter or coconut oil (natural, unrefined- that is very important) or the Proclaim as it's all natural- no mineral oil or if you get something that has it in it, not in the top ingredients and then work you way up if you need to.

And drink lot's of water!!!! If you are dehydrated, your skin will flake and the scalp is always what will react first. Remember, by the time you are thirsty, you are already dehydrated.

Good luck!


----------



## amorris (Jul 9, 2009)

oh nooo, i heard a lot of bad stuff about Head &amp; Shoulders shampoo. My friend who doesnt have dandruffs, started getting them when she used Head &amp; Shoulders..


----------



## Jinx (Jul 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *amorris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh nooo, i heard a lot of bad stuff about Head &amp; Shoulders shampoo. My friend who doesnt have dandruffs, started getting them when she used Head &amp; Shoulders.. Hmm. Maybe she didn't really have dandruff, ya know? I think if you just have dry scalp flakes, regular H&amp;S won't be beneficial (unless it's the dry scalp formulation) or if there is another skin condition causing the flakes, it might aggravate the scalp.Of course you want to use a conditioner- on the hair only, not on the scalp- after using a stronger shampoo to soothe the hair.


----------



## Sangiovese (Jul 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *owen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can use egg after shampoo or can use lemon, curd it will help you. Yep.Especially the lemon (but even better is pure lemon oil, or lavender oil). They're wonderful for treating a number of problems with the hair and scalp.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Jul 17, 2009)

Stop using Head &amp; Shoulders immediately! 

If you have a Target or a health food store near you see if they have Dr Bronner's Tea Tree Liquid Castille Soap. If they do, get a bottle and use that to wash your hair. Now I'm not gon lie to you booboo, it stinks. No wait...it *stank*, but it works wonders for troubled scalp and cleans the hair without drying.

A little goes a very long way though, so only use about a green pea size amount. HIH!


----------



## Jinx (Jul 17, 2009)

Oooh yeah. Tea Tree Oil shampoo.

I forgot about that- very good stuff and very therapeutic. I just mix a couple drops of oil into my palm with whatever shampoo, rub my hands together to mix it up and wash as normal.

Very nice on the scalp.


----------

